# Best (and favorite) vivarium plants



## Anoleo2

I thought I would set up a thread where you could post your favorite vivarium plants, the best plants for vivariums and tell how to care for them.
This might be a good beginner thread to look at (if it turns out well  )for plant ideas and care...it's kinda like combining the plant section into one thread.

Post pictures and info please!!


----------



## harrywitmore

Well, I find that the Peperomias are excellent in Vivariums and Terrariums. Since most of the tropibal species are epiphytes they take little or no care. Just drop a cutting in the terrariums and let it go. Peperomia prostrata is a nice small species which loves the high humidity. If you do grow them, stay away form placing them in a place that stays constantly wet. They will soon lose the portion that stays wet and grow away from it.


----------



## stchupa

This is a tough one because there are so many I like (all) and most I have no name for.

Liverworts are probably the coolest plants you'll ever come across.

Brachyotums (ecuador) are beyond anything you could ever hope for as their care is easy and the look is more than perfect for a viv. One thing you have to be careful w/ is the wood lice which will love to eat their roots. Can't have those in the tank at all. You also have to keep sure that the humidity never drops for more than an hour or they will be gone. Unbeleivably easy to propogate either by taking a branch cutting w/ arial roots or just letting them seed themselves. Won't do well in tanks w/ large frogs that trample as it is fairly delicate nd not hard to knock of leaves. They remind me of a mini purple leaf plumb that never gets over 6" tall. A self bonsai. Gorgeous.

I've never had the terrestrial bladderwort but do keep one aquatic species that is out of this world. Had it for nearly a year before I relized I had it.

Aside for that aquatic the one I like most for its looks/clumping will always be micro sword/ lileopsis braziliensis.

So many types of pteris ferns that have no name but are amazing (the leaves but especially the rhizomes)

Mosses I have no name for, but look like mini broms. If you have the book: Jewels of the Rainforest you can see it on a few pages, pg. 80 w/azureus is a good example of it. If anyone knows the name, chime in.

Cissus amazonicus is a beautiful plant. Many people would probably disagree because the gave up on it TOO EARLY.

Discidias are another out of this world plants and should be top of the list but I'm slow at reminding myself. Any ant plant for that matter.

I could go on forever discribing plants but I suspect that won't help w/out a name.

All the coolest plants in my possesion have mostly been hitchhickers.

I have one fern (taking it's sweet time) that (I'm sure) is already mature w/ leaves that extend only about a 1/3 (may be less) of an inch and makes a little clump that could easily be dismissed/ unseen as a moss. Can't wait for it to be propogated.

As before peperomias (epiphytic) are another favorite and a must in all tanks.

Everything stated (so far) can be found in SA, Which makes them even more attractive.

Some other plants that frogs/ I love are myrmecodiums and Hydnophytums. The Hydnos can even make great huts w/ age as the are pitted w/ large holes and the caudexs' are almost entirely hollow.

Thumbs love the myrmecodias for their spikey texture and will ussually utilize them as perches/calling site/ refuge/ sleeping.

These unfortunately are not found anywhere near dart habitats but are spread throught Asia all the way through the isles to Australia. Many many sp. most not listed and still being discovered. The frogs don't care. They just consider it frog land. A cataclismic mix of it all.

I'm forgetting some, but if they come to mind I'll check back.


----------



## Frogtofall

Actually, Dischidia are not found in SA but South East Asia rather. However, they do make great terrarium plants (some at least).


----------



## stchupa

You're high, no way. I was sure South America.


----------



## harrywitmore

Brachyotums , can you give us more on this plant. I can find any reference to it. What family does it belong to.

Antone is correct and Dischidias, Ceropegias and Hoyas for that matter come from southeast Asia and Australia. They do not occur in SA.


----------



## c'est ma

I googled them--they're melastomes! One cool family!.


----------



## costaricalvr12

I was just wating Antone to give some long essay.


----------



## costaricalvr12

But instead someone else did, same thing.


----------



## c'est ma

Hey, I loved stchupa's post!

Would love to hear from Antone, too.

One of my favorites is a mini Anthurium--a hybrid, I suppose, since the name on it was "Dawn"--that I can't find anymore.


----------



## harrywitmore

I guess it would have been good if I removed the 's' from Brachyotums before I googled it. They are in the same family as Monolena. It's an excellent terrarium plant. 
I would also suggest trying Gesneriads in Terrariums. Many are excellent such as Aeschynanthus and Columnea. Some have fantastic flowers. In general they are worth a try.


----------



## Anoleo2

Thanks for all the responses :wink: !!

Hmmm...now that I look at this post I see it is really hard to pick a favorite....but I got to say that Begonias are my favorites. (some) stay relativly small and have stiff leaves that can act like a perch for the frogs.
Also they grow pretty fast and can be propagated from cuttings...I also like the pattarns on some too. They are just all around cool plants 8) 

But...creeping fig is cool too (when kept managable :roll: )because it grows fast and also can be propagated from a cutting. It's also a deep green which is nice....


----------



## Guest

It would help if people would post pics of thier favorite plants so that those of us that are plant illiterate can see what the heck you guys are talking about. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Frogtofall

I like a LOT of plants for vivs but I 'll try to keep this post to just a couple. Well, here goes nothing...

Bromeliads. :roll: :lol: One the best plants for terrariums/vivs hands down has to be the bromeliad. Not only do they come in many colors, sizes and shapes but they are also relatively easy to care for. What makes them so easy IMO is that they are epiphytes and obtain nutrient from their foliage, not the roots. Most commonly used here in the States would have to be Neoregelia hybrids and species.










Aroids. There are many many thousands of different species of Aroids and many of them are suitable for terrarium/viv use. A lot of them do get large but they are easily trimmable to keep in check. Some common ones are Pothos, Philodendron "Micans", Caladium and Alocasia. Some are vines and look awesome growing up the back of a terrarium while others are self heading or upright growing types that make good centerpieces or focal points in the terrariums. Even better is that many of them don't require tons of light to thrive.










Dischidia. Dischidia are vining epiphytes found throughout SE Asia. Many Dischidia make excellent terrarium plants for the background b/c they like to climb/creep and don't need to be constantly saturated. Some excellent terrarium species are D. ruscifolia, sp. "Geri" and hirsuta. They seem to do best when attached to something bare root and then sprayed/misted every other day for a week until they throw roots. After that, they will fend for themselves and grow. Keep them pretty well lit for the most part.










I'll stop now. There are others but its dinner time and I'm hungry. :wink:

Edited to add pics.


----------



## joeyo90

Mrnicolai said:


> It would help if people would post pics of thier favorite plants so that those of us that are plant illiterate can see what the heck you guys are talking about. :shock: :shock:


like me


----------



## Anoleo2

I'm pretty sure you all know what begonias and creeping fig are, right? :shock: 

Yes pictures would be very much appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## harrywitmore

Here's Monolena


----------



## StevenBonheim

That's one of my favorites too, Harry. Mine blooms every few months and is about to give me a show!


----------



## defaced

Peperomia caperata
Hardy, looks great, tons of cultivars so you can get loads of different colors. 









Selaginella
Same plug as above and it's a good ground cover. 









Oak Leaf Creeping Fig
Fills in the background nicely without taking over. Grows slower than regular creeping fig. 









All of these you can stick in soil that's moderately moist and gets decent light and they'll thrive.


----------



## stchupa

harrywitmore said:


> I guess it would have been good if I removed the 's' from Brachyotums before I googled it. They are in the same family as Monolena. It's an excellent terrarium plant.


Sounds familiar huh Antone. I need to stop using them ss.

Nothing else really like them. Wish more people knew about them and kept them.

I'm not sure there's a whole lot else I can say about them. What exactly do you want to know?




> I would also suggest trying Gesneriads in Terrariums. Many are excellent such as Aeschynanthus and Columnea. Some have fantastic flowers. In general they are worth a try.


Gesnariads, of course, there's just way too many great plants for me to remember all at once. Tomorrow, who knows, I'll find a new one.

For some reason this reminds me of another nice little plant (actually a couple) oxalis. No not the shamrock weed although there is a nice one of those I have as a house plant that have a orange scaled texture tuber that do well in all vivs as well. The red qxalis gold is neat, real compact and easy to grow, blends nicely w/ the brachyotum(s).


----------



## Guest

I like ones that are pretty and hard to kill :lol: but off the top of my head, selaginella and smaller alocasias


----------



## harrywitmore

Defaced, do you know the species of Selaginella in the photo. Looks unlike any I have.


----------



## defaced

Selaginella braunii
http://www.plantoftheweek.org/week200.shtml


----------



## harrywitmore

Ah yes I do have that one but the 'leaves' are not held as close to the stem as this picture. Has anyone grown this one in a Viv. Mine likes it drier than most. I need to take pictures of the ones I do have so I can post them. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Frogtofall

harrywitmore said:


> Ah yes I do have that one but the 'leaves' are not held as close to the stem as this picture. Has anyone grown this one in a Viv. Mine likes it drier than most. *I need to take pictures of the ones I do have so I can post them. Maybe this weekend.*


Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuure...

:lol: (Inside joke)


----------



## ElSapoBicolor

Hello, 

My favorite viv plants are miniature orchids. I've had great success with Plurothallidinae. Some of my favorites are Pleurothallis sertularioides, Platystele orteziana, Platystele stenostachya, and Scaphosepalum ovulare. They are always covered with flowers. Caring for them is easy, all I do is turn on the lights and spray with bottled water every other day. Other orchids that do very well are Dendrobium anceps, Sophronitis cernua, and Cadetia taylori. These do not flower so much but they have a great shape and are also easy to care for. Haraella odorata, I think was made for vivs, everyone should have at least one of these in with their other plants.


----------



## Guest

Peperomia caperata ?? Does this plant need to be "planted" into soil or can it be mounted in a viv?? on corkbark and such. Any Idea where to buy some?


----------



## Frogtofall

Peperomia caperata is a terrestrial type of Pepromia. I used to have some but am out currently. You can search online, you will probably find it.


----------



## defaced

From my post above.


> All of these you can stick in soil that's moderately moist and gets decent light and they'll thrive.


----------



## harrywitmore

Peperomia capreata roots really easy from a leaf cutting. Just cut it off the stem an place it in the moist potting mix. No rooting hormone is required but may help speed things.


----------



## defaced

They also comes back easily. My cat destroyed one of my plants, leaving just the root ball and a small piece of stulk. I stuck it in a tank and just the other day I saw two small leaves on it. Tried the same thing with an Alocasia and got a big fat nadda - though that could have been a light issue.


----------



## harrywitmore

If you have Alocasia that have been distress like this it is a good idea to all the tuber to dry somewhat. I have noticed that if disturbed and then re-potted they have a tendency to rot and that's most likely what happened to yours.


----------



## Grassypeak

Let us not forget the Jewel orchids, especially Macodes petola. 

Above all I like Lemmaphyllum microphyllum. No time to post a picture, but this is a small Japanese epiphytic fern which has 1cm round fronds that grow from a wandering rhizome. Google it! 

Sorry, none to spare :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall

Grassypeak said:


> Let us not forget the Jewel orchids, especially Macodes petola.
> 
> Above all I like *Lemmaphyllum microphyllum*. No time to post a picture, but this is a small Japanese epiphytic fern which has 1cm round fronds that grow from a wandering rhizome. Google it!
> 
> Sorry, none to spare :wink:


I can't wait to try mine in a terrarium. Nice.

I agree with the Jewel orchids too. They are excellent terrarium plants.


----------



## Ryan

So far my Lemmaphyllum microphyllum grows fairly slow, but not doing bad. Still my favorite fern i have.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Well ya all know one of my favs 

BEGONIAS!!

also must have Peperomia, Jewel orchids, Selaginella, and BROMS!!!


BROMS AND BEGONIAS ABOVE ALL ELSE


Broms would be a focus plant as well as certain Begonias not all of them.

Peps Jewel orchids and Fittonias are accents for my vivs and selaginellas fill the floor in the viv.... well that and leaf litter!



Ill posts ome pics of a few of my begonias and selaginellas later 





Todd


----------



## Dendrobait

I only have a few plants, but if you can get Syngonium rayii it seems to be a nice small aroid.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Believe it or not, about 8 months ago I stuck a Lucky Bamboo in my viv. just for the hell of it. It`s now about a foot tall with leaves 6 inches long that my 2 Leucs. love to climb. I would have to say I really love my Jewel Orchids, you can`t beat the way they sparkle after a good misting. John


----------



## josh_r

the Lemmaphyllum microphyllum is a great one. mine has also taken forever to get established, but its finally throwing out new leaves and spreading. 

my absolute favorite terrarium plants are terrestrial bladderworts (utricularia). they spread like mad and form a very nice 'carpet'. the blooms are very orchid like as well. 

http://carnibase.com/dossiers/images/me ... p(ag-rouen)2.jpg
http://www.carnivora.nl/archief/Bonn_20 ... rsonii.jpg

theyre leaves are just as fascinating as the flowers 
http://www.exoticplantsplus.com/temppics/Upub.jpg
http://www.fleischfressendepflanzen.de/ ... or_356.jpg
http://www.carniflora.nl/foto/utricular ... _plant.jpg
http://www.infoscarnivores.com/img/u-calycifida.jpg

these plants also have tiny underground traps that capture microorganisms as well as phorid fly larvae and digest them. wonderful plants. here is a trap
http://www.australianwatergardener.com/ ... %20200.jpg
http://www.cartage.org.lb/en/themes/Sci ... tril01.jpg


----------



## *GREASER*

josh_r said:


> my absolute favorite terrarium plants are terrestrial bladderworts (utricularia). they spread like mad and form a very nice 'carpet'. the blooms are very orchid like as well.



I have been planing on getting some soon. Im really looking forward to keeping them. Are there any little tips you could give on how to keep them happy and growing well.


----------



## c'est ma

Wow, those are SWEET, Josh! Do they stand up well to frog trampling? How much light do they need?


----------



## josh_r

they do need good light to grow well. a good tip for keeping utrics alive is keeping them wet and using distilled or RO water or even rain water on them. they do not do well with salts and minerals or alkalinity. they like it acidic. man, i had a good collection of utricularia about 5 years ago before i moved to arizona. i really miss keeping them. i too am hoping to get some more very soon.


----------



## Grassypeak

Lemmaphyllum microphyllum - The Mamezuta Fern.


----------



## Frogtofall

Chris, have you seen fertile fronds for that fern of yours yet? Looks a lot like a Pyrrosia. Are the leaves thin and hard or thick and succulent?


----------



## Grassypeak

Antone,

The frond on the far right is a fertile one. This species does look like a Pyrrosia fern. The fronds are succulent though, and it came from Japan, not Australia. :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall

Pyrrosia are found through out all of East and SE Asia which is why I asked. Here is a shot of my Lemmaphyllum microphyllum (on the left)...











Here is a nice Pyrrosia...










See why I asked? :lol:


----------



## Grassypeak

Yes Antone, I can see why you asked. It seems that many of the ferns in this family have a similar look. From the looking around that I’ve done tonight, I’m pretty sure that there are only four Pyrrosia species in Japan. Only one, P. tricuspis can sometimes look like Lemmaphyllum microphyllum. It doesn’t look enough like microphyllum to be confused with it though.

The fern that I have is definitely Mamezuta (Japanese Lemmaphyllum microphyllum).


----------



## Anoleo2

Thanks for all the replies guys!

I've got a couple of new favorites myself... 8) 

Watermelon Vine or _Pellionia Pulchra_ are great plants...they are very hard to kill (thats always a good thing :wink: ) and they can be grown from cuttings... They are also excellent vining plants:










_Caladium Humboltii_ are also very hardy and hard to kill IME...and they have a nice pattern on their leaves. The tallest ones I have are probably 10"-12", but they probably get bigger:


----------



## Frogtofall

Grassypeak said:


> Yes Antone, I can see why you asked. It seems that many of the ferns in this family have a similar look. From the looking around that I’ve done tonight, I’m pretty sure that there are only four Pyrrosia species in Japan. Only one, P. tricuspis can sometimes look like Lemmaphyllum microphyllum. It doesn’t look enough like microphyllum to be confused with it though.
> 
> The fern that I have is definitely Mamezuta (Japanese Lemmaphyllum microphyllum).


Right on. Sounds good to me. These things aren't always easy to tell in pictures. I plan on putting mine in a terrarium sometime soon.


----------



## c'est ma

Nice pics of nice plants, Chris. Love that variegated foliage!


----------



## 013

I'm really fond of Pleurothallids. They are just so hardy and flower all the time. Currently i have great succes growing P. Hypnicola, and P. Costaricensis.

Neoregelia Liliputiana is another must-have because it's a bromeliad you can punt in even the smallest tank. It looks great imo.

Some other species not mentioned: _Sinningia Pusilla_ is a really nice little plant suited for even the smallest of tanks. Lots of people in the Netherlands have this plant (but they rarely know its name) that carries flowers throughout the year. It can also grow epyphitical.

_Chiritia Tamiana_ is another Gesneriad. It's a bit larger but also flowers all year through.


----------



## Frogtofall

I have a question. Why do people capitalize the species name when they write out latin names of things. I was taught species should be lowercase. Is this not right?

Ficus pumila

Not

Fiucs Pumila


----------



## Anoleo2

Well *Fiucs* Pumila isn't right anyways :lol: ....But I get what yur saying and I don't know actually...but I think you're right about the capatilization. :?


----------



## housevibe7

Antone,

For a species name it should be lower case. So BASICALLY it is:

*Aceraceae* _Acer palmatum _ Japanese maple

*Moraceae* _Ficus pumila_ Climbing fig

:wink: Glad my plant id classes have taught me something :roll: lol


etc etc...


----------



## Frogtofall

Thats what I thought. I think a lot of people make that mistake. Sometimes its the little things that I notice. I hate that. :?


----------



## housevibe7

Believe me, I HAVE noticed, having these things beaten into me. You aren't the only nerd on here Antone... :lol: 
In fact, if I am writing I always underline genus-species. Otherwise it is in italics... lol


----------



## RGB

Frogtofall said:


> Thats what I thought. I think a lot of people make that mistake. Sometimes its the little things that I notice. I hate that. :?


Don't worry there are more of us out here with OCD who freak out about that stuff!


----------



## Ryan

Antony whats the fern on the right of the Lemmaphyllum microphyllum?


----------



## Frogtofall

Ryan said:


> Antony whats the fern on the right of the Lemmaphyllum microphyllum?


Not sure who Antony is but I can answer the question. Its Microgramma heterophylla.


----------



## housevibe7

:lol: Antonio maybe??? or Antonito?? :lol:


----------



## Ryan

LOL, woops.... Anton*E* sry bout that :shock: 

I love it. Do you have much of it? :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall

Ryan said:


> LOL, woops.... Anton*E* sry bout that :shock:
> 
> I love it. Do you have much of it? :wink:


What you see is what I have of that species.


----------



## Dendrobait

Anyone here try Pilea microphylla?(artillery plant) I googled it up and it is said to be a greenhouse weed in some places, so it seems an ideal plant for someone who needs a tank smothered in greenery fast.


----------



## Ryan

I have it...unintentionally in my tanks. I wanted it before but ended up not using it, and i got there on its own...


----------



## Frogtofall

Dendrobait said:


> Anyone here try Pilea microphylla?(artillery plant) I googled it up and it is said to be a greenhouse weed in some places, so it seems an ideal plant for someone who needs a tank smothered in greenery fast.


That plant grows faster and more aggressively than Creeping Fig. Its CRAZY. I wouldn't use it but it will do great in a viv.


----------



## Groundhog

*Biotopes*

Question for the whole posse:

I notice that you guys seem to go for what (1) looks good and (2) grows :shock: --similar to the Japanese "Nature" Aquariums. 

Do you guys put any emphasis on biotope setups, e.g., just neotropical plants with dart frogs, "Ethiopian" (sub-Saharan) African plants with mantellas or reed frogs, "Oriental" (SE Asian) plants with Rhacophorids, etc; I understand this is in fact a common m/o in Europe.

Your thoughts, guys?

G

P.S.

I am not being cute with Ethiopian or Oriental--those are the actual names of the biogeographic regions (the Bronx, for example is "Neartic"). Does it not seem, though, that neotropical is the only to really catch on?


----------



## Anoleo2

I actually just look for plants that...
1. fit
2. look good
and 3. look tropical-ish

What I mean by tropical-ish is a plant that doesn't have soft or "fuzzy" leaves (but I know there are some that are fuzzy, but they are still tropical-ish), a plant that has pretty strong leaves and something that isn't going to drop it's leaves annually. An example of something I wouldn't put in would be an azalea or something you would put outside (in the north).

But otherwise I don't really care if the plant is indigenous (Yeah I could have said native, but indigenous is funner to say 8) ) to the place the frog is from.

Hope that is what you meant...

Meppy Holimas! (see signature for explanation  )


----------



## harrywitmore

Funny you should mention Azalea. There are epiphytic Rhododendrons know as Vireyas. Some are small growing and may even work in a large viv.


----------



## Groundhog

*Ericads for the Viv?*

So THAT is what those epiphytic Ericaceae are called--Vireyas!

Q: Does anyone sell the small ones :wink: 

Lata,

G


----------



## harrywitmore

These folks are the only ones I know that sell them. I managed to kill everyone I got a couple of years ago but I can tell you it was not because of inferior plants. 

http://www.bovees.com/species.html

Just when I think I have a handle on epiphytic plants I am surprised again to find something new (to me). I have another interest to follow. The ERICACEAE is one such family of plants I haven't paid much attention to but it's full of epiphytes.

Disterigma is one that has caught my eye.
http://fm2.fieldmuseum.org/plantguides/ ... Disterigma


----------



## Tim

dbl post


----------



## Tim

http://www.orchidspecies.com/haerodorata.htm


----------



## andy83

Orchids and Broms are Niiice! Most Broms do well in tanks if cared for properly. Some get rather large....too large. Broms also do well with lots of lighting. Not all orchids will do well in a dart frog vivarium. But, there are plenty that do.

If you can get anything tropical that does well in your tank and pleases you then I would say it's a great plant.

There are so many different plants out there that it's really amazing. Carnivorous Bladderworts from tropical regions are pretty cool indeed....moss is friendly to look at. There are some nice philodendrons that will fit in tanks. I just purchased some Cissus amazonica that looks real good and is from south america. There are some cool ferns floating around.

You have to keep an eye out for hitchhiker plants. Most of them are completely awesome and tend to come from greenhouses and have hitchhiked to the greenhouse from another and so on... I have got a neat fern and an artillery fern as hitchhikers. I did get stinging nettle once which I thought was the coolest thing until I found out what it was...heh.

So, if it does good in your tank and you like it....well, go for it.


----------



## KeroKero

I guess it's kinda funny that I'm answering this considering my trend for plantless tanks 

As sick as it is... Pothos is probably my all time fav... the lime/neon cultivars in particular, with Jade being runner up... I'm just not for the variegation (this is the theme with most of my plants). The Jade is often confused for a bland monstera by some, lol. I've always got this stuff around and in tanks, it just works so well with and for the frogs, it grows well, and the non-variegated varieties can really make frogs look good!

Working down the list... Jewel orchids. Forget the flowers, the leaves are what make them, and they can be a nice little jewel in the tank along with the frogs. I like them in with my leaf litter only tanks... a couple of cuttings of one species/cultivar repeated in the tank. They can be expensive, but are just really nice... L. discolor is a classic, but hardly the only choice these days... some have leaves the size of my palms (A. chapensis... spelling?) while others are smaller, and there is a good range in color and leaf shape.

Mini and micro mini Gesneriads are an expanding fetish. I've always had some, but my interest has really solidified with them in two ways... flowers and foliage. The foliage are gesneriads that I use primarily like the jewel orchids, and not really for the flowers... Episia are classic for that and the flowers are just nice contrast (beware with pink varieties that have orange flowers - it really clashes - get the kinds with pink flowers). Some of the Chiritas have some nice markings, and some of the variegated african violets can have some really interesting contrasting markings as well. As for flowers... I personally have started collecting mini and micro mini gesneriads... these are the really tiny species that really aren't usually much to look at (Episcia 'Silver Skies' and some of the variegated AVs are about as flashy as you get at this size for them) but they can add great splashes of colors with their blooms... great little suprises in the tank! I'm working on gathering AVs and Sinningia, but if anyone has some other tiny gesneriads I should be looking at, lemme know!

Other foliage plants... Fittonia, Begonia, and Peperomia can really do splashes of color if wanted, or something more sedate. Generally really easy to propagate, hardy in PDF tanks, and just a variety of color and shape with each.

I also have some favorite creepers and vines... there are some great trailing peps, I love microgramma ferns and am looking for more, and smaller monstera and philos are just great... my favorite for looks has to be Philo. 'Burle Marx Fantasy'. I also have creeping jenny 'goldilocks' in a few tanks... it's like crossing Pothos 'neon' with creeping fig LOL. It's a total weed but can be great for filling up space.

And if I am going to go for a brom... you'll see me aim for Vriesea... I'm a huge V. splendens fan, and another fav is V. ospinae... both for larger tanks.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

some that I like..

Cissus amazonica & discolor
Peperomia rotundifolia
all Episcia sp.
Philodendron 'Wend Imbe'
Philodendron 'Red Empress'
Philodendron 'Not Quite Xanadu'
all Jewel Orchids
all epiphytic ferns


----------



## Anoleo2

Thanks guys, for continuing this thread...... Kinda forgot about it :roll: 

I have another for the list...
_Ficus radicans_


----------



## KeroKero

I accept your _Ficus radicans_ (tho I can only find pics of it variegated...) and raise you a _Ficus_ sp. 'Panama'!


----------



## Anoleo2

Ohh it seems I have no choice but to go all-in with.... THIS! 

















Unfortunately I don't know the name...But it looks awesome and grows great... The underside of the leaf is variegated with purple.


----------



## KeroKero

If we're going Gesneriad now, I shall retaliate with.... THIS!









_Kohleria amabilis_ from Ecuador, growing in one of the Hidden Life exhibits at NIAB  I took this pic a good number of years ago, but I still haven't really found any of them around... at the time I was told that it was rather rare. Ron G of ABG was planning to propagate it for release to the trade, but that was back in 2003 and I haven't heard about it since 

As for yours... I believe it's _Aeschynanthus longicaulis_.


----------



## Anoleo2

Hmm I have no more plants up my sleeves!! ....You win... :x 

Haha thanks for the name of that plant.


----------



## Frogtofall

I see your Kohleria and raise you...

*Columnea allenii *(Foliage about the size of a dime)









and a...

*Columnea arguta* (same as C. allenii but lanceolate)


----------



## Frogtofall

This may also be a good terrarium plant. It fits the bill I just haven't had the chance to try it yet...

*Pachycentria glauca*


----------



## sports_doc

KeroKero said:


> I accept your _Ficus radicans_ (tho I can only find pics of it variegated...) and raise you a _Ficus_ sp. 'Panama'!


Nice Corey

I think I have some from BJ, but it is deathly slow growing for me. 

I'd like to see some good shingle plant examples in vivs and an overall BEST brom for pumilio.

S


----------



## harrywitmore

Kohleria hybrids are easy to find but species are harder to get. They need lots of bright light to flower and most get rather large for a vivarium. I have Kohleria 'Strawberry Fields' but it seldom flowers even in the brightest spot in the greenhouse. Given the right environment they grow like weeds though.

I have never gotten any shingle plants to do their thing in a terrarium except Raphidophora cryptantha. Most likely because most need room to ramble. I have added a number of them to my Giant Terrarium so we shall see how they like it.


----------



## Frogtofall

sports_doc said:


> KeroKero said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accept your _Ficus radicans_ (tho I can only find pics of it variegated...) and raise you a _Ficus_ sp. 'Panama'!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Corey
> 
> I think I have some from BJ, but it is deathly slow growing for me.
> 
> I'd like to see some good shingle plant examples in vivs and an overall *BEST brom for pumilio.*
> 
> S
Click to expand...

That would be...

*Neo. June Night*









My colons have proven this one for sure. Haha. It stays small, it holds TONS of whater and has great color when grown properly. What else can you ask for?


----------



## KeroKero

I agree Harry, true shinglers just don't have the room to do what they do in our small frog tanks, and I think people also tend to think they will form these cool backgrounds... and that's just not what they do. In the wild, you just see this strand of flat leaves going up the tree... strand as in singular. You just can't create a mat with them.


----------



## Frogtofall

KeroKero said:


> I agree Harry, true shinglers just don't have the room to do what they do in our small frog tanks, and I think people also tend to think they will form these cool backgrounds... and that's just not what they do. In the wild, you just see this strand of flat leaves going up the tree... strand as in singular. *You just can't create a mat with them.*


Orrlllyy??











Granted thats not in a terrarium but I just had to. Haha. :wink:


----------



## KeroKero

Well shoot, if I wrap my Raph in circles, it would look like that too (but much small, it's still in the tiny juvie leaf stage lol). When I put it in a tank, it grew up, and that was it. Not a happy shingler


----------



## winstonamc

what about ant plants. I had a hard time getting one established in my terrarium, but the one in there now, which I got from Harry, is awesome. They look great and are easy to mount.


----------



## Frogtofall

Ant plants are great but they get rather LARGE.


----------



## Dendrobait

For those who say Pilea is a weed...what conditions does it need? I got some from Harry. It appeared to thrive but then suddenly began dying out. There are a few bits and pieces here and there, but it sure isn't happy. It will probably dissapear real soon under the siege of the other plants unless I figure out something.

My favorite viv plants so far are.

Begonia glabra(big sturdy deep green leaves, fast growing)

Episcia lilacina(beautiful foliage and flowers)

Peperomia serpens(grows well and has great foliage)

Anthurium gracile(doing well for me now after settling in, has roots that look like Phalaenopsis and nice lanceolate leaves that should form a rosette as it gets bigger).


----------

